# SCANNERS in Gentoo [SOLVED]

## bacentergt

I am a Newbie...

Is that possible to install SCANNERS  in GENTOO??

How to do it??

I have a Canon CanoScan N124OU, 

the scanner connects using USB port...

Thanks in advance

----------

## fangorn

You can do "emerge sane-backend sane-frontend" and see for the docs to configure sane.

dont know if your scanner is supported though. There is a list of supported hardware at the sane project page.

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## RuiP

Do you read http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_USB_scanner? It may help you.

----------

## paulbiz

I have an Epson Perfection 2400 scanner, it works perfectly (Epson even provides Linux SANE driver and a scanning GUI program with some basic photo adjustment features). I did a lot of research on the SANE supported devices list and Ebay before buying it (for $15.00 USD!).

----------

## bacentergt

Ok, I went to the wikki How to,

As my scanner is CanoScan N124OU, I did:

nano -w plustek.conf in the sane.d directory and added the code:

[usb] 0x4a9 2x20e

device libusb:001:008

The lsusb output is:

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04a9:220e Canon, Inc. CanoScan N1240U/LiDE 30

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 043d:0016 Lexmark International, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0451:2046 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2046 Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

However when i run 

```
sane-find-scanner -q
```

 I get no output, and when  i run 

```
scanimage -L
```

 i get: 

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

Could you please help me?

----------

## JSharku

You should use 0x220e instead of 2x20e. 0x is a prefix that means "the following is a hex number", 2x... doesn't mean anything.

Sharku

----------

## bacentergt

Does not work, I made changes but does not work, 

I have put 

```

[usb] 0x4a9 0x220e

device libusb:001:008 
```

In the plustek.conf file.

Is plustek really integrated or I should install it?

I downloaded it but when I found that .conf file I was thinking it was integrated,

Could that be the error?

Thanks in advance

----------

## Gentree

JESUS is the LORD, you could try prayer. I'm an athiest so I cant help.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Try removing the device line and the vendor ids after the [usb].

According to the /etc/sand.d/plustek.conf file comments, it should autoscan for the device if you configure the file like that.  However, you need to be sure that your user is a member of both the USB and SCANNER groups.  Use 'id username' to see the groups to which you belong.  If your user is not in those groups, you can add them (as root) by 'gpasswd -a user group'.

I hope this helps.

EDIT:  The sane project page lists your scanner as completely supported.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

After you have changed your config file back to its original state, and verified that you are in the usb and scanner goups, post the output of the following command:

```
sane-find-scanner -v
```

----------

## bacentergt

I followed the manual you recommended:

```
http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_USB_scanner#Introduction
```

Everything worked as the manual including the scanimage -L,well  I emerged xsane,  and at the end I am asked to "run xsane",  I have typed in Terminal:

```
xsane
```

But I get: command not found:

Whats the way to run xsane??

thanks.

----------

## i92guboj

About the usb and permissions, there is something that I wrote some time ago about my epson scanner here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-329637.html

Although it is not the same scanner, the procedure should be identical. Maybe that way you can identify where the problem is, it is writen like a step by step guide, so, you will notice on which stage the thingh is wrong. Hope that helps a little.   :Wink: 

----------

## bacentergt

Thanks but your article ends where i want to start:

how to run xsane??

when I use the command:

```
xsane
```

the command is not recognized, 

is there another command?

thanks,

well maybe its for another discussion thanks to all, I will start a new discussion.

----------

## i92guboj

Emerge xsane again. If you want to see what are the files installed, do "equery f xsane" to see if the binary file is where it is supposed to be.

----------

## bacentergt

Emerged again and its running..

Thank you all

----------

